# Shatter Beans



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Too many rain events during pre-harvest.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=cdc37f49-a12b-4710-8d92-f41326abfc58


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

40 acres to go tomorrow and it is not a problem for me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats nothing new here, don't even need rain for it to happen, just need the wrong conditions for dews so heavy you'd think that it did rain.

I've never heard pods open on their own, but I've seen pods shatter just by the sickle bar cutting the stem.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I have seen em open after a long rain. Sick feeling combining a field and half the yield is on the ground. We reduced our sickle shatter to nearly zero almost a decade ago. Put an air reel on the head, now if ya get sickle shatter, they still go in.


----------

